# Can someone Critique this baby?



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

Im thinking about purchasing this baby. I lost my quarter horse which had a zippo pine bar blood lines and he was the most amazing horse i have ever had. I am now looking for another zippo horse, and found this one. He is 4 weeks old, and far away from me. i know it's going to cost me alot of money to get him here, so i want to make sure he is worth the money. He is double zippo on both sides of his sire and dam, hoping he will have a kind and gentle personality like my other horse zippy. If any one can look at him for me that would be awsome. I just don't know horse conformation very well. Thanks


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

*More pictures of the baby*

The owner sent more pictures to me of the baby. Let me know what you guy's think? I'm kinda new to looking at baby's. I guess he wanted to keep running and moving alot. It was hard to get a side profile picture
I just need help deciding if he is worth the trip across country to get him. I so far am impressed with his build and looks. The breeder said he has an amazing personality. I will be sending a trainer and a vet out to look at him for me.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

It's very hard to critique a foal  He looks very cute, and gentle. I like his eyes!


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

Thank you, i know it's scary not knowing really what they will turn out to look like. I am going to be hopefully using him for western pleasure show, and or dressage. Not really sure what he will like to do.  My other zippy pine bar horse was 100% western pleasure and could not do dressage  Oh well, a gem to ride smooth.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I really like him. Lovely shoulder, nice hindquarter, nice neck, beautiful face. Lovely short back. A tad over at the knee in the first pic but the other that shows his legs looks much straighter.

Being a QH, he'll most likely mature to be built a bit downhill (his movement is). Most QH are, the best you can hope for is level. That will make dressage harder for him, but QH aren't bred for English so by definition the things that are desirable for what they are bred for are different. He may well excel at speed events, cutting, anything that requires quick changes of direction. Downhill makes them faster - ever wondered why most TB's are slightly downhill? There's your answer.

I think he is a lovely example of a QH, at this point in time, and could well mature very nice.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

He is adorable, but who knows what he will really be like or be good at. I would caution you about trying to get your old horse back. You can never go back. That is just a fact, and to buy this little guy because you think he will be the reincarnation of your other horse is not really fair to you OR him. He is a different horse. He will NOT be your other one no matter what you or anyone else does. If you get him, please go at it with an open mind and no predetermined ideas of what he will be like because he is bred similarly. His gaits may be rough, etc. I just don't want you to buy him for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

he is certainly a gorgeous little foal. that hip is amazing. do you have any pictures of older siblings with exact same parents? That might help a little to see how he will turn out. Are you wanting a foal to start with or are you open to older horses? I'm sure the forum folks would love to do a search for you!!


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_list.php

All of the horses with zippo pine bars 2 generations or closer.


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

*Help! I have to come up with names for the colt!*

I have decided to buy this colt, and now i have to come up with a name for him. I have no idea what too name him. His Dam is name is Zippo Slidden by, and his Sire is Glow Nowhere. Can someone please help me think of something original? We are going to be showing him and need something catchy...thank you for your help! I have to give the quarter horse registration 6 names.:-o


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ilostmyzipper said:


> I have decided to buy this colt, and now i have to come up with a name for him. I have no idea what too name him. His Dam is name is Zippo Slidden by, and his Sire is Glow Nowhere. Can someone please help me think of something original? We are going to be showing him and need something catchy...thank you for your help! I have to give the quarter horse registration 6 names.:-o


 
How about Glowin' Hot Zippo? And just put your initials behind the name and you won't need 6 names. I name my horses with DCA behind the name, that way there's never a duplicate. So I'd be: Glowin' Hot Zippo DCA


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

*Naming the colt*

Thank you, i havent had to name very many horses, that's a great idea! That's much easier.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I really like him. Lovely shoulder, nice hindquarter, nice neck, beautiful face. Lovely short back. A tad over at the knee in the first pic but the other that shows his legs looks much straighter.
> 
> Being a QH, he'll most likely mature to be built a bit downhill (his movement is). Most QH are, the best you can hope for is level. That will make dressage harder for him, but QH aren't bred for English so by definition the things that are desirable for what they are bred for are different. He may well excel at speed events, cutting, anything that requires quick changes of direction. Downhill makes them faster - ever wondered why most TB's are slightly downhill? There's your answer.
> 
> I think he is a lovely example of a QH, at this point in time, and could well mature very nice.


 None of my Quarter horses were ever Downhill. Sometimes they appear butt high because of the big hips on them, but in reality they are not.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

sliddin nowhere . nowhere to glow !... hee hee..


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

stevenson said:


> None of my Quarter horses were ever Downhill. Sometimes they appear butt high because of the big hips on them, but in reality they are not.


I have not met a QH that was not at least slightly downhill (functionally speaking - wither/croup level has NOTHING to do with whether a horse is level or not). I have met maybe one or two horses full stop that were UPhill! Even Hickstead was functionally downhill and he was a top showjumper. Not that I've met him, but I've seen loads of photos.

My gelding is level. That's the best most people can hope for, realistically. I have a lot of people tell me that Monty is uphill, he's not, he's just level with a moderate wither.

Downhill is a GOOD thing in a Western horse and considering QH are predominantly bred for Western disciplines one would hope that the majority are slightly downhill! I couldn't see a top Dutch Warmblood doing barrels, cutting, or reining, just the same as I can't see a QH (even the best of the best) doing top level showjumping/dressage/eventing. I have a friend whose mother has a QH that is used as a show hack and dressage horse, and is successfully competing Advanced level dressage (I think that's roughly equivalent to 4th?), so I know they can and do break breed stereotype. I also know that this particular QH came from a farm that specifically breeds for horses that can do either English or Western with success.

My mother's QH is the most level I have met, including friend's mother's dressage horse (says a lot for the training of said dressage horse), and he is still slightly downhill, functionally speaking. His wither is a lot higher than his croup (he stands around 16hh at the wither, maybe 15.2 at the croup) but he is still functionally downhill.

This foal's movement is quite downhill, he doesn't look ridiculously butt-high standing still but if you look at him in the canter it's a different story entirely. Doesn't matter over much if OP wants to do western with him, or a bit of lower-level dressage. If they are naturally wanting to move downhill/on the forehand, without a rider on their back to throw them off, then they ARE downhill.

Final word, my filly is quite butt-high at the moment and she moves level to uphill ALWAYS... she should mature level to uphill, going on her sire and dam and half-siblings.

The movement is ALWAYS the key.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Since your are going to be spending quite a bit of money on this guy.......will you have your vet test for HYPP and at least PSSM1?

Super Nova


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

My first thought was Sliddin Nowhere also!

I am another one to caution you, you cannot get your old friend back. But this looks like a nice young colt all in all.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I too would get all the tests done, more so for piece of mind.

I like the look of him in the first picture in the original post, the others don't do it for me, the only thing i noticed was his neck is short but i generally dislike criticizing babies because they grow and change.

Congratulations on your new purchase and I hope you have a wonderful time with him, I know how excited i was when i brought my paint boy, he was 8 weeks.. and he's now coming up 3 (in oct)


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

did you get the foal? did you pick a name


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

*I bought the foal*

I'm really excited, i purchased him and now setup shipment:lol: Sooo excited! Cant wait to get him here to oregon. We will ship him beginning september when he is 4 months. No i have no name yet...please feel free to help name him


----------

